# Moka-filter hybrid brew??



## Moka Fiend (Nov 5, 2021)

If anyone's interested I'll post some pictures of the kit involved but I was wondering if anyone else had tried anything similar to my latest experiment ...

Just to see if it would work, I tried brewing moka coffee to a filter coffee ratio of 6g per 100ml rather than the much more concentrated brew that tends to be the standard approach.

Figuring that this method would leave less room for error I used the following optimized set up cannibalized from various pieces of kit:

Ditting 807 grind size 7 on the dial (same as my V60 setting)

Butane bunsen burner heat source 
+ 
the diffusion plate from a 9Barista pot (I saw James Hoffmann using one and it fits the heater stand perfectly)
+
the stainless steel heating stand from a Bodum Pebo siphon coffee maker (I spent ages looking for a good heater stand for siphon brewing and this is the best I found)
+
Alessi 6 cup stainless steel moka pot (the 9090 model) fitted with an E & B competition filter screen (much higher quality machining on the holes than the stock filter screens you get)
+
a circular Chemex filter paper in the bottom (cut out using a paper stamp-cutter)
+
an Aesir aeropress filter sprayed with water and added to the bottom of the upper filter screen
+ 
50% Thirdwave Filter recipe water + 50% distilled water (I find the 100% Thirdwave recipe just too mineralized)

Technique:

Water heated to 70 degrees C and added to the bottom of the moka pot (320 ml) and 19g of ground coffee WDT'd 
Medium-low flame applied to the diffusion plate
Heat is carefully reduced to maintain a steady flow when the coffee starts coming out, if it looks like it is speeding up I first turn off the burner, and then later, raise the base of the moka pot from the diffuser plate until it gets back to a steady dribble, the instant it starts showing the smallest signs of spluttering I remove the pot completely.

Difference to the conventional wisdom:

The common recommendation seems to be to fill the moka basket to the brim (in this case it would be a ratio of 1:10 and therefore 32g of coffee rather than my 19) and, if necessary, dilute the strong solution that is produced. There also seems to be a consensus that you shouldn't be worried if you're still left with 1/3-1/4 (ish) of the original water in the bottom chamber. By contrast, I try to minimize the amount of water left over because the cup you're getting is already small in filter terms and the lower concentrations involved are not going to lend themselves to dilution.

Results:

I've had really sweet cups quite similar to a V60 but more intense - but nowhere near the bitter intensity of a "normal" moka brew. I have been surprised at how well it works. The Chemex and Aesir filter papers are quite thick (the Aesir is very thick) and I think the resistance in the puck they facilitate allows a coarser grind whilst still enabling good extraction.

I'd be keen to know if anyone else has had success using non-standard moka techniques??

Best to all,

Paul.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Paul,
Am i correct, that's 3 filters sandwiched together ?


----------



## Moka Fiend (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi there,

no, it’s one circular Chemex cut-out at the bottom of the filter basket, then the ground coffee and then a sprayed Aesir aeropress paper stuck on top of the in-built E & B metal filter (which replaces the stock filter) on the bottom of the moka pot upper chamber. So I’m introducing in total 2 additional paper filters, each one separated by the ground coffee, to the pre-existing metal moka pot filter screen on the bottom of the upper chamber.

When I get the chance I’ll add some pictures (worth a thousand words and all that - [memories of Terry Savalas {Kodak} trying to sing])

That’s obviously quite a lot of additional filtration but it helps compensate for the smaller amount of coffee & coarser grind I’m using by maintaining more pressure in the basket and it produces much clarity than you normally associate with a moka.

Heat source - Alessi and others are producing more moka pots with induction hob friendly magnetic bases and I’ve found the induction hob works quite well E.g when you turn it off it still retains residual heat which acts like a diffusion plate which is useful when you’re temperature surfing at the end of the brewing proces.

I’m going to continue experimenting with lower ratios to see what’s possible in terms of getting a balance between strength/mouth feel/clarity like a 1:10 (Hoffmann’s recommendation with subsequent dilution to personal taste) and even lower (the Wired Gourmet recommended as low as 1:3 unless I’ve misremembered)

best,

Paul.


----------

